# Frenchie or Frenchton?



## gruntbuggly (Jul 4, 2013)

Hey all,
This is my first post, nice to meet everyone. Was wondering if anyone could shed any light on what type of dog I have!! It sounds ridiculous, I know. My wife and me live in India, and we adopted a 4.5 month old French Bulldog (or so we were told), Bingo is his name. This was 1.5 months ago, but as we did more and more research on the net, and having seen more French bulldogs, we were a bit suspicious that Bingo isnt a real Frenchie, he looks more like a Boston Terrier / French bulldog cross (Frenchton or Faux Frenchbo). Here's a photo...
We still adore him, he's dumb as a post, but very loveable and don't care, but it would still be good to know. We can at least warn others about going to that breeder if necessary. I would prefer the cross, since they have less health problems and live longer anyways. If anyone could identify the breed, that would be great. thanks in advance


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

Could you post a photo of his face? The body looks very much like a Frenchie's to me, though, but I don't know them that well.

Also, I seriously doubt a Frenchie x Boston cross is going to have less health problems than a purebred Boston or Frenchie, as they have common health issues (related to the shape of the head and the lenght of the muzzle) that can be very serious.


----------



## gruntbuggly (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks Whistlejacket... here you go...


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

He definitely looks like a French Bulldog to me.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I would believe some Boston. He's not as squat as most Frenchies. No way to know for sure, though, since badly-bred dogs of any breed don't always look properly-bred dogs.

I really don't think a mix of 2 unhealthy breeds is going to be any healthier than a purebred of either breed. But if it's a first-generation mix, at least that eliminates the possibility of inbreeding with that litter :/. Although you have no idea how much inbreeding was going on in previous generations.


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

He does look like a French bulldog to me.


----------



## Emily1188 (Jun 21, 2011)

I have a friend who breeds and shows Frenchies. This guy is either a mix or is very off in type for a Frenchie. Too long-legged and slightly built - Frenchies are significantly thicker than that. Here's a question for you (I can't see from the pics) does he have any brindling? Frenchies are not supposed to be solid black (or have solid black spots, in this guy's case). While it might be possible they carry recessive black (I honestly don't know!), if this guy's patches are solid black, I'd bet money he's got Boston in him.  Also, the way his neck is set in that first pic screams "Boston" to me. The Frenchies have shorter, thicker necks, typically.

He's cute as a button and I actually like the leggier build. I could eat him up!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

I don't know anything to add,, except sooooo adorable....!


----------



## gruntbuggly (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks to all! Frenchton or not we love him


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

He looks too light too be pure Frenchie, I'd say. Definitely looks like a Boston mix to me.


----------



## chipinmom (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm gonna say definitely some Boston in there. You can see Frenchie obviously, but he's not all Frenchie. The face says Boston to me. And the longer body as well. Either way, he is super adorable


----------

